# Speakers 5.1 for PC 15k large room



## mitraark (Oct 7, 2015)

Need a 5.1 Speaker setup to use with my PC which is used mostly for FIFA ( and maybe the occasional gaming ), and watching music videos. The room I'll use it in is really large, 20ft x 12ft and 13 ft high, if that matters.

Budget was initially 10k but after going through the specs and reviews of Z906 I am really excited about it ( playing bhojpuri songs on 500 W speakers #win )

Sub 10k speakers like the Edifier DA5000Pro and F&D 6000U also are recommended by many but I really cannot get my mind over that 500W RMS spec ( compared to 120 W of these speakers ) Am I heading in the wrong direction, deciding on RMS output ?

Also, another major worry is that the Flipkart reviews are filled with warning that the Z906 Console is bound to stop working within a year, and it will render the entire speaker set useless. 18k down the drain.

Any other speakers in this range ? "True" HTiBs of Pioneer Yamaha Onkyo are upwards of 25-30k really don't want to go that far.


Also didn't find any other decent options in this price range.

Please suggest. Personal opinions will be highly appreciated.


----------



## mitraark (Nov 30, 2015)

Bought Edifier DA5000 Pro from Shopclues for just Rs 7119 ( Effective prive around Rs 6500 using Mobikwik wallet and cashback options  )
Shopclues might be shady but the seller selling this is verified so luckily got good speakers  Delivery tok 10 days though, Blue Dart 


*i.imgur.com/dd6U8Oz.jpg
*i.imgur.com/IZIlg3a.jpg
*i.imgur.com/HGeDl5t.jpg
*i.imgur.com/tlaXR4f.jpg


----------



## sandynator (Nov 30, 2015)

[MENTION=102993]mitraark[/MENTION]

Gr8 buy bro..
Size of the satellite & centre speakers seems to be very huge compared to my C2.

Can you please clarify if all satellite & centre speakers are wall mountable? 

Finally, I may get it as I did not find any better blu ray Home theatre under 13k for my television. 
Samsung J5100 was cheapest HTS  quoted @13k by reliance digital but did not like it at all. 
Also had option of used Samsung HT-H4500R basic HTS with warranty till May 2016 @8.5k but after getting demo of J5100 higher end model rejected it.

LG & sony sounded slightly better but with bass bloat & near to 18k. Overall philips blu ray HTS were balanced sounding but nothing gr8.

Finally when I got an demo of basic F&D F700FU multimedia speakers  I decided not to go for these blu ray HTS systems as these F&D speakers out performed all these basic Blu ray HTS by gr8 margin.

My television plays almost all formats files which I have except DTS audio & FLAC. Some audio song playback from Tv's USB was crap on my Edifier C2. So bit worried how these DA 5000 pro may sound. 

Need to shortlist between Basic F&D & Edifier DA5000 pro now.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 1, 2015)

sandynator said:


> [MENTION=102993]mitraark[/MENTION]
> 
> Gr8 buy bro..
> Size of the satellite & centre speakers seems to be very huge compared to my C2.
> ...



The speakers are wall mountable, it has those holes to fix onto a nail on the wall. Forgot if the center one has it as well, will check and reply later.

How are  you going to connect the speakers to the TV? I don't have a 3.5mm output on mine, and the composite ports are for input only I thought.


----------



## sandynator (Dec 1, 2015)

mitraark said:


> The speakers are wall mountable, it has those holes to fix onto a nail on the wall. Forgot if the center one has it as well, will check and reply later.
> 
> How are  you going to connect the speakers to the TV? I don't have a 3.5mm output on mine, and the composite ports are for input only I thought.



TV has AV out as well as Heaphone out. Tata sky STB has AV out too along with optical out. So that won't be problem. My worry is will it sound better directly through Tv else 7k is wasted & do not want to invest for HTPC just for the Speakers[Space issue]

I am also looking for some good 5.1 speakers with optical as well as digital coaxial output like.......

*Microlab H500* may cost bomb though..

H500-Multimedia Speakers-Products-Microlab

*Microlab M-1910*

M-1910-Multimedia Speakers-Products-Microlab


----------

